# Need solar suggestions...I know nothing!



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's what I want to do: Build a small 10x12 "cabin" on the back 10 acre woods on my property. Include some solar panels to have a light switch with overhead lights and perhaps a small plug in electric fan. That's it. I have absolutely no idea how to go about this. If you could suggest any good books or web sites that might point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it. I'm guessing I need to have the solar panel (cells) charge a 12 volt battery (deep cycle?). From there run circuits from battery through framing up to switch, outlet and overhead light. Don't know if this is even on the right trail. Thanks for the help.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

pheasantplucker said:


> Here's what I want to do: Build a small 10x12 "cabin" on the back 10 acre woods on my property. Include some solar panels to have a light switch with overhead lights and perhaps a small plug in electric fan. That's it. I have absolutely no idea how to go about this. If you could suggest any good books or web sites that might point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it. I'm guessing I need to have the solar panel (cells) charge a 12 volt battery (deep cycle?). From there run circuits from battery through framing up to switch, outlet and overhead light. Don't know if this is even on the right trail. Thanks for the help.


For such a very small system. You could get by with an 80 -135 watt single 12v. solar panel, a small charge controller, and a small inverter, and of course a good deep cycle battery or better yet, two 6v. T-105 Golf Cart batteries. The charge controller is to keep from over charging your batteries and the inverter is to convert your 12 v. power to 120 ac power.


----------



## swampyoaks (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.backwoodssolar.com/


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

www.solarblvd.com has good pricing. I know the solar place in carbondale CO has an online class.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

For that small a cabin, I'd skip the inverter and simply use DC.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

pheasantplucker,

Where 'bouts are you in Ohio? I can show you a 12 volt system..

512 watts of panel
4-6 volt golf cart batteries
C-40 charge controller


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

12vman said:


> pheasantplucker,
> 
> Where 'bouts are you in Ohio? I can show you a 12 volt system..
> 
> ...


Columbus some time and Noble county other times...where you at?


----------



## swampyoaks (Jan 6, 2008)

swampyoaks said:


> http://www.backwoodssolar.com/


More specifically go to the link then click on 'Find an article' on the left side of their home page. It gives some good info that will probably answer many of the questions that folks new to alternate energy ask.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

pheasantplucker said:


> Columbus some time and Noble county other times...where you at?


Tuscarawas County.. South of Canton


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Great research sources.. thanks..

another solar newbie :bowtie:


----------



## swampyoaks (Jan 6, 2008)

Another link with some pertinent info on alternate energy. http://www.windsun.com/


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm of the opinion that it is sometimes easier to work somewhat backwards depending upon ones thinking. It is easiest to determine your requirements in order to arrive at size.

What size of bulbs will be in fixtures and how long will each be ON each day. This formula works for any voltage, V x A = W, i.e. volts multiplied by amps equals watts. The watts can also be divided by A or V to find the other.

Basically when 1,000 watts is used for 1 hour it is then called a kilowatt hour. So, add up the wattages and usage times of various things to arrive at watt hours and when divided by 1,000 you have kilowatts. This you can relate to a present utility bill. 

Example: a 20 watt compact fluorescent bulb left on for 5 hours will give 100 watt hours which is .1 KWH.

Assuming that you can actually take advantage of about 6 hours of sunshine daily without tracking units you can figure on the size you need, they batteries to store it in, etc. Shallow cycling batteries promote longevity to a point.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

I like "The New Solar Electric Home" it's an excellent resource book. It covers alot of details on design including the math required to design your own system. I'd second the recomendation on 6 volt golf cart batteries wired for 12 volts rather than a 12 volt . I'm currently testing out the golf cart batteries made by Johnson Controls and sold at Sam's club for about half the price of T-105's after the first 1.5 years they are going good but I won't know how they really perform for several more years.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

A 10x12 cabin will light nicely with just a 6 watt LED bulb in ceiling.Add a 4 watt in table lamp and you have my bedroom.


----------

